# Bentley



## crackerjackjack (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is another picture of our little darling. I decided to name him Bentley. He is named after is grandfather. Thank you to everyone who had suggestions on names.


----------



## Sabrina (Sep 16, 2009)

what a doll!! my senior aussie is also named bentley, if anything is in a name then you you will have a very loyal and loving baby.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 17, 2009)

A fine choice in names! He is gorgeous!


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

I love him and his name. He is adorable.


----------

